# My first fattie w/ Q-view



## ducksndogs (Aug 6, 2008)

Well this weekend I took the plunge. My wife wanted ribs and smoked onions and I thought this would be a perfect time to try my hand at a fattie. I threw together a ground beef, gorganzola cheese, vidalia onions, and portabella mushrooms. Wrapped it all with bacon and hit it with a little garlic pepper. 

I gotta say it was fantastic! Maybe even better than the ribs... My 2 year old who eats like a bird ate 3 slices and loved every bite... since then I have had fatty on the brain. It has been hard to think about anything else..

Tonight, on a bit of a whim I decided to throw together a breakfast fattie for the boys in the morning... Then thought, why stop there?

Got to thinking about jambalaya, etouffee, and other cajun dishes. I grabbed a couple chubs of sausage, some shrimp, some lump crab, a little muenster cheese, some vidalia onions, and red beans and rice.









Figure I'll throw the fattie on a bed of red beans and rice when it is finished up in an hour or so.... yum!


----------



## tybo6 (Aug 6, 2008)

As always my better half looks at these posts with me(Bo)
 She was raised on the coast and grew up on shrimp boats...Thanks for the new ideas.....looks killer...WTG.....


----------



## ronp (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice twist!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi my name is ducksndogs, (collective Hi ducksndogs)
Welcome to the fattie addiction! you will be running the list of ever changing new ingredients at every available moment!!!
You have arrived.....next stop searching for chubs on sale, what else can I grind, stuff, twist and smoke?? soon your family won't recognize you, the kids will tell there friends daddy is smoking fatties....the neighbors will get wind...there is no stopping it now! YOU ARE DONE!!
MECCA you have found it!!


----------



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, those look great, I like your ideas of trying different things, I have to try a fattie, the ideas seem endless.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 6, 2008)

I had intended to throw in some green onion, celery, and bell pepper. Unfortunately I completely forgot to pick them up while at the grocery store. I really did throw these together on a whim. pretty much trying to appease and side track my 2 year old who was having a rough evening since his momma had to go to work. I asked him if he'd like to help me smoke a fattie for breakfast in the morning and his eyes lit up, he stopped crying, and said YES!...

And that is how these fatties were born... all to appease a 2 year old :-)

BTW he loved his slice of breakfast fattie this morning for breakfast!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 6, 2008)

Get those fattie fanatics started young!  Thanks for a whole new thought path for fatty fantasies.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 6, 2008)

I should have mentioned... it turned out phenomenal! Extremely tasty, I can only imagine how good it will be the next time when I put everything in that I had planned... though sometimes simple is sweet too.


----------



## rwc565 (Aug 6, 2008)

This sounds great, I love Cajun food and putting your fatty on red beans and rice is a wonderful idea, I wish I thought of that! Did you saute everything before you stuffed the fatty?


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 6, 2008)

I only sauteed the onions, original plan was to saute the onions, peppers, and celery.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 6, 2008)

Extremely sweet looking.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are the finished pics..





It was even better today for lunch!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is one good looking fattie.  Think I am going to try one and fill it with Dirty Rice.  Might be good.  Wish I didn't have to go to work, because I would be heading to the store to make one.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 12, 2008)

Cajunsmoke,

Be sure to post up some Qview! My original thought was to do that! I was a little worried the rice might get a little over cooked. I'd be very interested to know how it turns out.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL I knew I had a fattie problem when I started firing up the smoker, just for fatties. Instead of throwing a fattie on with the chicken, ribs etc.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Fatties look awesome btw


----------

